
Benefits of responsive E-mail templates for any startup business - cgcolors
http://www.cgcolors.com/blog/importance-of-responsive-email-templates/
======
brianjking
Your comments captcha box is broken so I can't leave a comment on this article
so here's my feedback on the article

Wow, what an utter waste of time this was. How about sharing some templates,
frameworks that can be used to create some, websites used to test responsive
email templates. Hell, share anything other than a statistic and say "this is
important."

Here's some that you could have shared:
[https://github.com/sendwithus/templates](https://github.com/sendwithus/templates)
or [https://github.com/zurb/foundation-emails-
template](https://github.com/zurb/foundation-emails-template) and lastly
[https://maildeveloper.com/](https://maildeveloper.com/)

